# Rack and pinion in a 67? Need help



## bagged67 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just purchased a 67 GTO which has been made into a pro touring car with air ride technologies and big wheels and brakes all around. I wanted to do a rack and pinion and was not sure if someone offered one, I called unisteer and they make one for a chevelle but would need to cut subframe to make it work? Any help would be great. Thanks Rob


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know OPG makes one for a '68 - '72. It's in the 2008 catalog listed as "new" at that time. It's possible they may make one for the earlier models by now. May want to check it out. Looking at $2200 +. Would be "very" nice......... Looks like Flaming River makes it if that helps...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can't find a rack, don't they make a quick steer steering gear box?


----------



## bagged67 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rukee said:


> If you can't find a rack, don't they make a quick steer steering gear box?



No clue, I am very green on this situation. The car has nothing in it for steering so I need to buy an entire steering system and was wondering the easiest way to do this? Does anyone sell an entire steering kit? does'nt have to be power rack and pinion as I am building a pro touring car not for speed just cruising the beech  Thanks in advance


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the rack and pinion has to be mounted at the same height as the tie rods. pretty much takes the place of the center link. then you have to cut the crossmember to run the steering shaft through it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact Chris Cooper Street Rod Garagehe is biulding me a chassis w/ rack and pinion steering for a 67 GTO. He should be able to hook you up. Eric:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

There are many options. OLDSmobility.com - The 1967 Oldsmobile Cutlass and 442 Resource - A-Body Interchangeability. Lots of good interchange for Abodys on that site.

This is good to
http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2007/05/01/hmn_feature30.html


----------

